# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  du ciment radioactif

## r0d

D'aprs cet article, un dcret ministriel de mai 2009 permet aux entreprises franaise de vendre sur le march des gravats radioactif (en particulier ceux issus du dmentellement de centrales nuclaires).




> Corinne Castanier (directrice de la Criirad) ne comprend pas pourquoi le gouvernement a pris une dcision si lourde de consquences pour la sant,  lheure o les pouvoirs publics cherchent, dans le cadre du  plan cancer ,


Moi a me parait assez hallucinant cette histoire. Qu'en dites-vous?

----------


## Lyche

:8O: 
alors l, je reste vraiment scotch.  ::cfou::  faut vraiment tre con pour faire a quand mme.. Mme si l'article est plutt orient politiquement, vendre des matriaux qui ont servis dans le nuclaire, et donc, potentiellement contamin, et dangereux, au grand publique, je trouve a inadmissible..

----------


## Louis Griffont

Areva et EDF sont aux mains de copains de Nicolas 1er alors, plus rien ne m'tonne !

----------


## GanYoshi

Un petite recherche sur google actualit donne ce rsultat :

http://news.google.fr/news/search?aq...r&q=radioactif

J'attends de voir quelques vrai journaux relayer l'information avant de la prendre au srieux.

----------


## r0d

> Un petite recherche sur google actualit donne ce rsultat :
> 
> http://news.google.fr/news/search?aq...r&q=radioactif


Effectivement, il y a des rsultats intressants. L'article de agoravox est pas mal. Celui de Ouest France aussi. Ils corroborent l'info.




> J'attends de voir quelques vrai journaux relayer l'information avant de la prendre au srieux.


Mouhaha... si tu attends que Le Figaro ou le JT de 20h parlent de a, c'est sr que tu peux partir l'esprit tranquille  ::mouarf::   ::lol:: 

Cela dit, Le Figaro est trs bien pour d'autre types d'infos.

----------


## souviron34

> Moi a me parait assez hallucinant cette histoire. Qu'en dites-vous?


pas du tout hallucinant... malheureusement..

Il y a envrion 6 mois, il y a eu un reportage sur ?? France2 , 3 ? je ne sais plus..

Cela fait environ 30 ans que les "boues" et dchets sont rejets dans la nature, et en parrticulier servent  la DDE et aux Tavaux publics pour les soubassements de routes, voire de zones rsidentielles (dans le reportage, il parlait d'une zone autour d'un lac artificiel dans le Massif Central, je crois).. C'est trs rentable pour EDF, car au lieu d'avoir  les envoyer se faire recycler ou enfouir, en plus EDF les vend aux entreprises..

Sauf que cela fait bien 20 ans qu'il y a des procs, soit des associations de consommateurs, ou de riverains..

L c'est juste un moyen de couper court aux procs..


Et d'aprs les reportages, absolument tous les gouvernements et ministres de l'cologie depuis plus de 20 ans (y compris donc les "socialistes") non seulement taient au courant, mais ont tout fait pour que les associations perdent les procs, ou que la DDE ne change rien...

----------


## souviron34

ok

3 rfrences  proos de ce reportage :

Pices  Conviction

FR3
Mercredi 11 Fvrier 2009

http://nhaclemosin.wordpress.com/200...-voir-censure/ 

http://les4elements.typepad.fr/blog/...ccusation.html

http://prenonslaparole.hautetfort.co...n-liberte.html

----------


## GanYoshi

> Effectivement, il y a des rsultats intressants. L'article de agoravox est pas mal. Celui de Ouest France aussi. Ils corroborent l'info.


Oui mais a reste des blogs quoi.
C'est comme les liens de souviron, j'ai pas besoin de cliquer dessus pour voir wordpress et typepad.




> Mouhaha... si tu attends que Le Figaro ou le JT de 20h parlent de a, c'est sr que tu peux partir l'esprit tranquille


Quand tu dis "ce type d'info" tu veux dire quoi, que les journaux n'osent pas publier des informations qui ne plairaient pas au gouvernement ?

----------


## gmotw

> Quand tu dis "ce type d'info" tu veux dire quoi, que les journaux n'osent pas publier des informations qui ne plairaient pas au gouvernement ?


Nooon, les journaux ne se sont JAMAIS auto-censurs pour viter les foudres d'un gouvernement... On n'a strictement aucun exemple  disposition et rcent. C'est vident que le parlement tait plein lors des premiers votes d'Hadopi et que Hortefeux n'a jamais parl d'auvergnats devant les camras de LCP...  ::aie:: 


Pour revenir sur le sujet du ciment qui brille dans la nuit, je crois que ce qui me fait le plus peur, c'est que a ne me surprend pas plus que a. 
Je suis la seule qui pense au film "Erin Brockovich" en voyant a?

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis la seule qui pense au film "Erin Brockovich" en voyant a?


En mme temps c'est pas le premier film auquel pense une personne normale  ::aie:: 

Pour le reste, Toutes les infos dpendent de l'AFP en France, c'est facile de trouver o est le bug, 1 seule source d'info, pour tous les journaux ( 2 ou 3 exceptions prs)

----------


## gmotw

> En mme temps c'est pas le premier film auquel pense une personne normale


Oui, on m'a toujours dit que j'tais "spciale".  ::mouarf:: 

Mais a n'empche qu'on n'est pas trs loin du sujet quand mme:



> Elle va dcouvrir, dans un dossier mineur, qu'une socit de distribution d'nergie, la Pacific Gas and Electricity (PG&E), filiale d'une grosse socit, rachte une  une les maisons d'une petite ville californienne, o de nombreux habitants sont touchs par le cancer et divers problmes de sant. Enqutant sur place, elle tablit le lien que ces maladies graves sont causes par l'eau potable contenant des rejets toxiques, contenant du chrome, issus de l'eau de refroidissement de l'usine.

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, on m'a toujours dit que j'tais "spciale". 
> 
> Mais a n'empche qu'on n'est pas trs loin du sujet quand mme:


Ouai, j'ai des soeurs, je l'ai subi ce film, c'est vrai que y'a des "ressemblances" sauf qu'on a pas de petite juriste sans formation ni diplme et un gros dcolt qui va fouiller partout pour faire justice :/

----------


## kaymak

c'est naze.... J'aimerais bien trouver 1000 citoyens qui sont ok avec cela... juste 1000.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est comme les liens de souviron, j'ai pas besoin de cliquer dessus pour voir wordpress et typepad.


Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par l ??


Forum France 3 sur cette mission

et

Areva saisit le CSA sur le "Pices  conviction" ddi aux dchets d'uranium  (Nouvel Obs)

??

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Nicolas Sarkozy nous l'avait pourtant promis dans un discours de mai 2007:

http://francaisdeletranger.sarkozy.fr/




> Vous participez pleinement  l'influence et au *rayonnement de la France*.


Rayonnement radioactif, vous aviez compris.

Ok, je -->

----------


## OWickerman

Tant que c'est pas  cot de chez moi, a me gne pas plus que a. Si les gens meurent jeunes, a rsoudra le problme des retraites.

----------


## Tellen

> Tant que c'est pas  cot de chez moi, a me gne pas plus que a. Si les gens meurent jeunes, a rsoudra le problme des retraites.


 :8O:  Tu n'as pas oubli de mettre un smiley ?

----------


## OWickerman

> Tu n'as pas oubli de mettre un smiley ?


Ah, a passe mieux avec un smiley ?

----------


## Tellen

> Ah, a passe mieux avec un smiley ?


Si tu plaisante oui ! Sinon ta faon de penser me degoute.

----------


## kaymak

::ccool::   ::mouarf::   ::dehors::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Tant que c'est pas  cot de chez moi, a me gne pas plus que a. Si les gens meurent jeunes, a rsoudra le problme des retraites.


Par contre c'est vrai qu'on pourrait envoyer ces dchets radioactifs dans les DOM, c'est loin de chez nous et aprs tout c'tait le but de la colonisation. Au pire les touristes iront sur la mditerrane.  :;): 

(J'ai pens au smiley)

----------


## OWickerman

> Par contre c'est vrai qu'on pourrait envoyer ces dchets radioactifs dans les DOM, c'est loin de chez nous et aprs tout c'tait le but de la colonisation. Au pire les touristes iront sur la mditerrane. 
> 
> (J'ai pens au smiley)


Bonne ide, avec un peu de chance le bateau fera naufrage  un endroit ou a ne gnera personne !
(Je persiste  penser qu'un smiley ne rend pas l'horreur plus acceptable. si je dis  quelqu'un "Je vais vous tuer dans des circonstances affreuses et vous allez beaucoup souffrir !", est ce que le fait de lui dire avec le sourire me rend moins ignoble ?)

----------


## Lyche

> Bonne ide, avec un peu de chance le bateau fera naufrage  un endroit ou a ne gnera personne !
> (Je persiste  penser qu'un smiley ne rend pas l'horreur plus acceptable. si je dis  quelqu'un "Je vais vous tuer dans des circonstances affreuses et vous allez beaucoup souffrir !", est ce que le fait de lui dire avec le sourire me rend moins ignoble ?)


Aux yeux de ta victime oui, mais en gnrale il vaux mieux faire peur que le contraire  ::aie:: .
De plus, le smiley  la capacit  faire comprendre l'humour que l'on essaye de placer dans une phrase, qui, peut tre constat lors d'une discussion face  face, par des changements de ton de voix, par des mimiques faciales ou de simples gestes de la main. Maintenant, ne pas mettre le smiley, nous donne  croire que tu penses vraiment ce que tu dis ce qui nous pousserais  tre peut-tre, moins agrable avec toi le long de ce topic. Mais sortie du topic, plus personne ne s'en rappellera  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Aux yeux de ta victime oui, mais en gnrale il vaux mieux faire peur que le contraire .
> De plus, le smiley  la capacit  faire comprendre l'humour que l'on essaye de placer dans une phrase, qui, peut tre constat lors d'une discussion face  face, par des changements de ton de voix, par des mimiques faciales ou de simples gestes de la main. Maintenant, ne pas mettre le smiley, nous donne  croire que tu penses vraiment ce que tu dis ce qui nous pousserais  tre peut-tre, moins agrable avec toi le long de ce topic. Mais sortie du topic, plus personne ne s'en rappellera


a peut tre un pince-sans-rire  ::aie:: .

----------


## OWickerman

Ce thread devrait tre dans la rubrique politique, pas cologie.

----------


## r0d

> Ce thread devrait tre dans la rubrique politique, pas cologie.


Je pense qu'en fait, les deux rubriques devraient n'en faire qu'une. Je ne conois pas l'cologie sans politique, et inversement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je pense qu'en fait, les deux rubriques devraient n'en faire qu'une. Je ne conois pas l'cologie sans politique, et inversement.


Tout dpend ce que tu mets derrire le mot "cologie". Pour moi, c'est l'tude des co-systmes, et franchement, je vois pas ce que les politiques viennent-y faire ! (Mais a doit tre mon pass d'tudiant en biologie qui ressort !  :;): )

----------


## r0d

> Tout dpend ce que tu mets derrire le mot "cologie". Pour moi, c'est l'tude des co-systmes, et franchement, je vois pas ce les politiques viennent-y faire ! (Mais a doit tre mon pass d'tudiant en biologie qui ressort ! )


Ha oui effectivement, dans ce sens-l tu as raison, je n'y avais mme pas pens  ::oops::  (Mais a doit tre mon pass militant qui ressort  :;):  )

----------

